# Pan-AM SD-45 601



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all, Just finished my Pam Railways SD-45 #601 !!!!
What do you think,
Bob Van Deusen


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

I think you forgot to post the picture!! I was wondering how long it was going to take someone to do a PanAm locomotive!


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/pan%20am%20601/DSCF2503.jpg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

His Eng. photo

Nice looking..


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 
Very nice! Did you do the paint & decals? 
Best, Ted


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodlooking engine.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, looks good..... MEC a little crooked thou.................


----------

